
The island of barefooters - minhajuddin
http://minhajuddin.com/2012/12/08/the-island-of-barefooters
======
JoeAltmaier
There's a cultural divide between those attitudes - comfortable is the enemy
of startups? Well, then call it something else. It isn't a bad thing - in fact
in the end all you can live is your one life, whether in a corporation,
startup or consulting. If you've built a cocoon around yourself in the form of
a consulting business, its as good a cocoon as one in any other place. Better
than some; it doesn't depend upon the whim of VCs or a board.

